# Happy in the Land of the Morning Calm



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Grandma's house, first proper walk in Korea:

Yesterday evening,, we drove about 3 hours to visit Happy's Korean grandma's house in Chuncheon.










One of the great things about Korea are the network of common use paths along all the rivers and canals throughout the country. 






































Happy say yay to river side trails! Afterwards, Happy made herself comfortable in grandma's bed.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Have you seen any other poodles yet? 

i wounder if you will see a different variety of everyday pet dogs compared to the states out on walks.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> Have you seen any other poodles yet?
> 
> I wounder if you will see a different variety of everyday pet dogs compared to the states out on walks.


Maybe you missed it in the big move post, but we ran into Happy’s mini me at the airport - a miniature apricot poodle. I've seen a bunch of minis and toys, but no standards yet. I know they're here, just not common. Happy is quite a novelty and is attracting due attention.

Right now we're sharing lunch with this cute little girl.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

So today Happy spent most of the day at a creek side restaurant in the mountains outside Chuncheon. She made many new friends and enjoyed playing with the kids and Duboo (tofu) the Maltese. Happy says the chicken stew is very yummy.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I'm glad you and Happy have access to such beautiful terrain and aren't stuck in the city. Looks like a great place to explore.


----------



## Pavie (May 4, 2021)

Oh, I just LOVE these pictures  Thank you for sharing. I'm glad you and Happy are enjoying Korea. Your photos make me want to visit the country some day. The outdoors is so beautiful!


----------



## beowoof (Dec 6, 2021)

thank you for scratching my travel itch by sharing Happy's adventure. 😊


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Happy looks like she has fully recovered from the flight  Thanks for sharing your adventure with us!


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

What an adventure for your family, and fun for all of us at the Poodle forum to get to follow along. Thank you!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks for sharing, what an interesting adventure !


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Happy made me smile - thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Yes! Thank you for sharing! Loving reading about Happy’s new adventures and such great pictures! 😍


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

It's a joy to read about Happy's adventures. She's amazing in how well she adapted to all that change in a short time.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

From this morning's walk. This time we turned right at the river and ended up at the big lake which defines the west side of the city. 























I'm really starting to love this place. The network of paths/trail is amazing. They go way outside the city limits into the surrounding mountains. We put in at least 4 miles this morning and encountered a nice apricot toy and a whole host of friendly people on our way. I'm sure grandma's house will become one of Happy's favorite places.








Tuckered out.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

This is Mizz









Happy’s Korean cousin. Mizz came to stay at grandma's today because her mommy is working. Mizz is pretty reactivate, both with dogs and people, so we had to plan the poodle to poodle introduction.
I met Mizz outside first before bringing Happy out. At first Mizz, went nuts but I was able to bring some control to the situation and took them for a little walk together. That seemed to work. Tension were a little high back in the home, I think mostly because Mizz has some fear issues. Slowely Mizz figured out Happy is not a threat, but still gives her some room. I've walked them together a couple more times and Mizz seems to be getting over some of her issue and has stopped reacting to people on the street. Thats good because a white guy walking a couple of adorable poodles attracts a lot of attention here. I'm sure it'll take time, but I think Happy and Mizz will become friends. Lucky for me, Happy is super chill. But she wants to play so bad...

I'll finish with saying Mizz is super smart and a joy.


----------



## CharlietheToy (Oct 20, 2021)

You must have done a great job raising Happy - she looks so confident and comfortable wherever she is. I have only been to Incheon, on business, so it is fun to see your beautiful photos. Tokyo also used to have a big network of rivers and canals, but unfortunately they built highways over most of them in preparation for the 1964 Tokyo Olympics. They also built hotels on many of the parks.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

CharlietheToy said:


> You must have done a great job raising Happy - she looks so confident and comfortable wherever she is. I have only been to Incheon, on business, so it is fun to see your beautiful photos. Tokyo also used to have a big network of rivers and canals, but unfortunately they built highways over most of them in preparation for the 1964 Tokyo Olympics. They also built hotels on many of the parks.


Really, it's Happy. She's an extremely easy dog. I just exposed her to as much as I could, corrected unwanted behavior, and encouraged desirable behavior. I've raised and loved on her like one of my children. So far so good.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Love seeing Happy taking all these changes in stride. It sounds like her presence might be good for her cousin, Mizz.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think Happy will have many happy places, and will help to make them so for many other people. What a beautiful place!


----------



## Mizz (Dec 18, 2021)

행복한 아빠 said:


> 미즈입니다
> View attachment 494006
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

If anyone is wondering, @Mizz just translated in Korean what @Happy'sDad said about Mizz, from what I understand using Google translate.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Big City Walking

Here's what the area around my wife's uncle's place in Incheon looks like. Not a lot of places for a Poodle to relieve herself. This morning, uncle drove us 10 minutes to a nice park so Happy could get a good walk in. Luckily, there's a strip of grass around the apartment parking lot that's just enough. Happy seems just as interested in exploring the urban jungle as a wooded area.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Join Happy in a walk by the river in Chuncheon (near grandma's place). Quickly becoming one of Happy's favorite places, this specific area is bordered by two streams and has low foot traffic. It allows me to give Happy some off leash time. I don't know why, but Happy enjoys negotiating these river crossings. From the 4th of July weekend.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I love how she always waits for you !


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Happy looks well-so happy. Wish Asta and I could join you on a river crossing romp.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

What an effective, inexpensive way to build a bridge over water! If you had some five year olds with you you'd understand why Happy loves negotiating them! It's just plain satisfying!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

So peaceful! And those bridges look like so much fun.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

94Magna_Tom said:


> What an effective, inexpensive way to build a bridge over water! If you had some five year olds with you you'd understand why Happy loves negotiating them! It's just plain satisfying!


I have a 6yo son who sees everything as an obstacle to be negotiated, so I do understand. I only wish he could turn it down like Happy.


----------



## CharlietheToy (Oct 20, 2021)

We have a little pond in our neighborhood with a similar stone crossing. Charlie loves it, although the first time I took him across, he dove right off into the pond (that's how we learned he loves water). I would imagine that all the new and unfamiliar smells must be very exciting for Happy!


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Loved watching Happy’s walk by the river! She looked like she was having so much fun! 😍


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Happy and I went for our first prolonged walk from our new house. I've added a few pictures to show you what the surrounding area looks like. We're maybe 5 minutes from a reservoir dotted with fishing huts. There's a cafe-bakery with outdoor seating overlooking the water. It was closed when we passed, but we will surely return for a visit. After the reservoir, we explored the small farm roads that meander through and around the hills. It's pretty quiet and we didn't meet a single car or pedestrian. I was tempted to do some off leash time, but decided to wait until I know the area better. I am concerned about aggressive farm dogs. Many small farms keep dogs for security; from what I have no idea. These dogs, while usually chained or fenced, can be a problem if they get free. We got barked at while passing a chicken farm. Anyway, we put in maybe 4 miles. Happy was done when we got home. I think we chose the right area to live in. Happy and I have a near endless number of roads n trails to walk and explore. Even though it looks like we're living in the sticks, we're only 10 minutes away from major shopping and dinner.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

It's delightful to see your pictures and videos. I especially liked her bouncing from one big river stone to the next. How are people in Korea reacting to meeting a standard poodle?


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Yikes! What's with the angry looking bunnies? 
Glad it's working out for you and Happy (and family)!


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

It's still such a beautiful rural area where you live - makes me happy for you and Happy! And I adore the area where your in-laws live - such lush mountains. 

You're blessed to be able to live in the ROK with family. Hugs and ❤ to your wife and family.


----------



## Christine.G (Nov 19, 2020)

@94Magna_Tom I wondered the same thing about the bunnies!
I loooooove the pictures of the scenery - I've never been to S. Korea but you're giving me the itch!

Happy is just gorgeous - especially when she stands tall and proud.


----------



## Alfy (Dec 18, 2020)

Happy kid!

Alfy


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

You should seriously make a book of Happy’s adventures someday. Such a good story!


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

@94Magna_Tom , @Christine.G 

I have no ides about the bunnies. This is right next to a house, so I assume they're some kind of yard decoration. There are other bunnies which aren't so angry.


----------



## CharlietheToy (Oct 20, 2021)

Your pictures are wonderful, including that last one of Happy crashed out on the floor!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Such beautiful countryside photos. Amazing.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

The Attack and new friends.

It fell short of a full on attack, but it was still a bit startling. During our Sunday morning walk, one of the aggressive farm dogs, this time loose, came at Happy and me. It was on the smaller side, maybe 25lbs, and got no closer than 10ft from us. Just lots of barking and followed us about 20 yards down the road. It was clearly intimidated by Happy's size and focused most of its attention on me. Through the whole thing Happy just looked at our would be attacker like "dude, what's your problem."

The offender:









On the more pleasant side, we ran into these friendly goats along the way. They seemed eager to meet Happy, but she didn't know what to think.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Those close calls are definitely unsettling. Glad it didn't escalate.

The goats would be a curiosity for sure .


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

Oh my - it looks like it a jindo. Farm dogs are there to do a job and they do it. Really happy Happy let you figure out how to navigate the situation.

Goats! There were always lots and lots of small, hyper goats at the Pyeongtek market back in the day. Hmmm, I don't remember many (if any) goat dishes .... When I think about it, I'm sure there are plenty of bbq and stewed dishes that replace beef with goat.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Miki said:


> Oh my - it looks like it a jindo. Farm dogs are there to do a job and they do it. Really happy Happy let you figure out how to navigate the situation.
> 
> Goats! There were always lots and lots of small, hyper goats at the Pyeongtek market back in the day. Hmmm, I don't remember many (if any) goat dishes .... When I think about it, I'm sure there are plenty of bbq and stewed dishes that replace beef with goat.


Not sure about the goats. They sure were friendly. I haven't seen any goats dishes either, just pork chicken and beef.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Shock and Awe

That’s what you get when you take your SPOO to a popular shopping mall in Korea. Happy enjoyed a K-Pop Star like reception during our visit to the dog friendly Starfield Mall in Anseong this past Sunday. It's reasonable to say big Poodles like Happy are not a common sight in Korea. Not only is the Starfield dog friendly, it’s crawling with dogs. They’ve set aside special amenities just for dogs and their owners – like a dog friendly dining area at the food court and dog playground. While the mall and its common areas are open to dogs, individual shops set their own pet with a floor sticker at their entrance. Happy could only enter about 10% of the shops. The number of accessible shops increases to around 80% if your dog is in some type of carrier (do I see a stroller purchase in my future?). Now this is a nice mall – not like some of the 50% abandoned mall you find in N. America. I’d say it’s a notch better than the mall in Tysons, VA. Anyway, Happy did super well, remaining calm and patient when meeting the many curious and adoring shoppers. She was exhausted when it was all over and crashed hard as soon as we hit home.






Exploring Korea: Starfield Anseong Mall near Humphreys great fun


In recent years, shopping malls in the States have started to fall out of fashion due in part to the convenience of online retail. South Korea is no stranger to the loss of interest in the concept of the shopping mall.




korea.stripes.com





Here are a few pics from our trip:


----------



## CharlietheToy (Oct 20, 2021)

Somehow it's hard to envision Happy in a stroller. Strollers are a huge thing in Tokyo as well. I can understand they are useful for places like shopping centers, but it always bugs me to see a perfectly healthy young dog being rolled down the sidewalk (or, more typically, three chihuahuas in a stroller barking their heads off).


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

CharlietheToy said:


> Somehow it's hard to envision Happy in a stroller


I was half joking, but it would be hysterical to push Happy around in a stroller. It may be worth a try just to see the reaction. I used to tease my wife about getting a doggie backpack so we could pack happy everywhere. That said, you and I are in agreement on dogs in strollers.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I’m jealous. Wish indoor, upscale malls here would allow dogs.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Skylar said:


> I’m jealous. Wish indoor, upscale malls here would allow dogs.


YES! But then there's always some irresponsible dog owner who screws it up for the rest of us. I only saw two cases of misbehavior at the Starfield; one was a Bichon who peed in the pet store, the other was a Pomeranian who barked its head off at every passing dog. This was only 2 of at least 50.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Pet strollers are invaluable. When my last dog (Toy breed; not a Poodle) grew older and her interest and enjoyment in our outings grew to exceed her ability to do them, I was an early adopter of a pet stroller. We'd walk as long as she could comfortably, and then she would ride the rest of the time.

It just happened that my late cat adored the stroller beyond measure. That helped so much with vet visits - no more fishing a kitty out of a crate in the hospital. And, he enjoyed a few park outings with us, safely ensconced in the stroller, just never pushed beyond his interest or enjoyment.

These many years later, I still have it. In my apartment building, dogs are not officially allowed in the laundry room. In the stroller seems not to be an issue, and Oliver enjoys a ride and lounge in it. As I've become somewhat disabled mobility-wise, it works great to transport the actual laundry, and swap him in when we get there.


----------



## CharlietheToy (Oct 20, 2021)

Happy'sDad said:


> I was half joking, but it would be hysterical to push Happy around in a stroller. It may be worth a try just to see the reaction. I used to tease my wife about getting a doggie backpack so we could pack happy everywhere. That said, you and I are in agreement on dogs in strollers.


Maybe something like this?


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

@CharlietheToy , I was thinking something a little more like this:










But I like the visual impact of yours - like a footlong hotdog in a short bun.


----------



## CharlietheToy (Oct 20, 2021)

I guess you and Happy would probably attract even more attention than you already are!


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

For those of you who are interested, let Happy be your tour guide during this 7min video tour of our house in Korea. I wanted to get this done before our stuff is delivered at the end of the month. The video quality on YouTube is poor. I'm hoping this is just an initial upload glitch and it clears up on its own.


----------



## CharlietheToy (Oct 20, 2021)

I wonder if Koreans use onomatopoeia as much as Japanese do? Here we would say that Happy's tail is going "furi furi." In any event, she seems to be quite at home in her new digs.


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

Nice! And, once again, Happy appears immensely happy!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Happy is a wonderful tour guide & what a lovely house. Remind me of how long you will be in Korea


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

How neat. Thank you. It’s so nice to see Happy’s home. Nice house and yard.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

You are an artist, the house and grounds are lovely and spacious, the views are tempting, and Happy is herself in all places .


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Nice house! Love the balcony and Happy looks very pleased with her new home.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Fields of Green

A little off leash time amongst the rice fields.

























Fields of Green







youtube.com


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

This past Sunday, Happy went to Sapgyoho, a small tourist town on the Asan bay. There's lots to do and see in Sapgyoho and it's surprising dog friendly. We got there a bit late and ran out of light quickly, but we'll return soon to sample some delicious seafood. Happy received a warm and enthusiastic welcome at the amusement park. She also enjoyed the park doing here best bunny impression.




















































My wife interpreted the message above Happy's head to mean something like "She thinks she's pretty, but she's pretty anyway." How fitting for Happy.








Happy made many new friends during her outing.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Sapgyoho. The hearts mark home and work.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I love the images of Happy in the different parks and shopping areas. It must be helpful that she's both very well behaved and also very beautiful.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

cowpony said:


> I love the images of Happy in the different parks and shopping areas. It must be helpful that she's both very well behaved and also very beautiful.


She seems to understand she's posing because she falls right into position, but I do get the vibe of "just take your picture so we can get moving."


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Little evening walk by the river. Time, now.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

A little update. No pictures to share this time. It been got in Korea, so we have to plan our outings accordingly. Outside activities have to occur in the morning or evening and we have to have a place to duck out of the midday heat. Happy spent last weekend at her grandma's house and enjoyed walking the river. We also did some city exploration.

Happy joined me at the office Friday. I have 25 or so under my charge and and Happy made quick friends of them all. I'm thinking about moving her crate to my office so she has a spot of her own when she joins me. The only down side to taking Happy to work is all work stops. Happy attended her first military awards ceremony for a departing Soldier. One guy tried to give me the "you call that a dog?" bit. Happy must have understood because even after he changed his tune, she continued to give him the cold shoulder.

On Saturday, Happy returned to the little seaside town with the amusement park for outside seafood and nighttime walks. Several people took the opportunity to take photos with Happy.

Happy seems to be enjoying her life in Korea. She loves her extended family and growing list of new friends.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I bought this portable crate for Elroy in the 42" size. I bet it would be perfect for the office. It even comes in camouflage. Height governed me getting the largest one. I wanted Elroy to be able to sit up. His TK hits the top, but he's OK with it. It's very lightweight and easy to set up/take down. It literally takes only a minute if you don't keep it in the zipper bag it comes in. https://a.co/d/i5hoinu


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

94Magna_Tom said:


> I bought this portable crate for Elroy in the 42" size. I bet it would be perfect for the office. It even comes in camouflage. Height governed me getting the largest one. I wanted Elroy to be able to sit up. His TK hits the top, but he's OK with it. It's very lightweight and easy to set up/take down. It literally takes only a minute if you don't keep it in the zipper bag it comes in. https://a.co/d/i5hoinu


I'm just going to use her travel crate as we're not using at home nor do i see us using it for travel anytime soon. I'll probably cover it with something to mask it. My office has an adjoining meeting that I doubt Ill use for its intended purpose. I'll hide it in there if i need to. I have to be careful not to bring Happy to often - not just because of the work stoppage, but because She'll insist on coming every day!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Has your area had the rain and flooding problems Seoul got this week?


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

cowpony said:


> Has your area had the rain and flooding problems Seoul got this week?


Most of the heavy stuff passed to our north, but it rained enough to scratch our morning walk. Happy not happy.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Glad you were spared the worst of it. It sounds like there was quite a bit of damage and, sadly, some loss of life in other places.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Saturday Night Lights

What better place for a princess than a palace. Happy was a big hit during our visit to Suwon Hwaseong Fortress in Suwon.





































I had to leave Happy in the pose for a while as numerous photographers redirected their attention to Happy. This gentleman was just one - there were at leat half a dozen behind me.









I'm impressed with Happy's ability to go with the flow. This was a loud and crowded event with banging of drums, marching soldiers, and dance and Tae Kwon Do demonstrations. Happy joined right in and enjoyed with everyone.


----------



## Pavie (May 4, 2021)

So many fun activities to do in Korea!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

You've trained her very well! Yeah Team Happy! Congratulations on your successes with her.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Pavie said:


> So many fun activities to do in Korea!


I'm finding Korea to be mote dog friendly than I originally thought. If Happy were a toy or mini, there'd be few barriers to her going anywhere



94Magna_Tom said:


> You've trained her very well! Yeah Team Happy! Congratulations on your successes with her.


I can't take credit. She just gets it


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Happy'sDad said:


> I can't take credit. She just gets it


You are a team! Of course you get some credit!


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Happy is so sophisticated. Rather like a fashion model.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Today was an exhausting day for my mommy and daddy. Five men in a big truck delivered all our stuff from Virginia. I spent the day hanging out with the movers and getting reacquainted with my old toys. I was aslo a little pouty because daddy spent all day unpacking boxes instead of playing with me. - Happy


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

Happy'sDad said:


> Today was an exhausting day for my mommy and daddy. Five men in a big truck delivered all our stuff from Virginia. I spent the day hanging out with the movers and getting reacquainted with my old toys. I was aslo a little pouty because daddy spent all day unpacking boxes instead of playing with me. - Happy
> View attachment 496307
> View attachment 496308
> View attachment 496309


Moving can be overwhelming, but you know everything will be ok when you have toys from home and a big fluffy tail 😉


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Happy, I’m thinking Daddy is going to make it up to you. 😉


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

This evening Happy enjoyed grilled eel and chicken at a nice dog friendly restaurant on Sinjeongho Lake in Asan. Afterwards she went for nice stroll through the lakeside park. Happy heard there are many dog friendly cafés in the area, so she insists on returning.


















































One pooped out Poodle.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

S. Korea is a beautiful place! At least the parts you show. 
Happy is all tuckered out 😴.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I am such a fan of SoKo movies. Would love to see adventures on Jeju Island with Happy. Hope you can visit sometime.


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

Mfmst said:


> I am such a fan of SoKo movies. Would love to see adventures on Jeju Island with Happy. Hope you can visit sometime.


We’re enjoying Extraordinary Attorney Woo on Netflix. My step dad is 100% Korean but I’m thinking about Happy 😃 Loving the Happy tourism pix. 👍


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

94Magna_Tom said:


> S. Korea is a beautiful place! At least the parts you show.
> Happy is all tuckered out 😴.


Like all places, Korea has an unattractive side too, but for the most part, it's clean, vibrant, accessible, and beautiful.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Mfmst said:


> I am such a fan of SoKo movies. Would love to see adventures on Jeju Island with Happy. Hope you can visit sometime.


Jeju is on the list. Not sure if we'll make it there this year, but definitely by next spring. We'll need to travel by ferry. There are many options, but their dog travel policies vary. I'll choose the route which allows Happy the most freedom to participate in the experience.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Apricot mini momma said:


> We’re enjoying Extraordinary Attorney Woo on Netflix.


My wife is watching that too. Unfortunately for me, Korean Netflix doesn't offer English subtitles for a lot of its content. At least once a week, I find myself in a situation where I feel like I'm living in a K-drama...


----------



## CharlietheToy (Oct 20, 2021)

I always enjoy your posts and am glad you are finding lots of dog-friendly places for Happy! In our neighborhood in Tokyo, there are a few dog-friendly cafes, etc., but it gets more difficult once you are out of the city. Last year, we took Charlie to Kyoto. He was allowed on the bullet train so long as he was in a carry case, and we found one dog-friendly hotel (with a hefty extra charge), but there were really no dog-friendly cafes, even in the dog-friendly hotel and adjacent shopping center, so we ended up eating takeout and room service. All of the temples were also a no. We still had fun walking around, but the experience made us wary of trying other outings. I was absolutely amazed to read the thread that started on PF the other day with tips for walking dogs in shopping centers and stores. We will be moving to France next year, and France is a very dog-friendly place, so I am filing those tips away for future use!


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

CharlietheToy said:


> I always enjoy your posts and am glad you are finding lots of dog-friendly places for Happy! In our neighborhood in Tokyo, there are a few dog-friendly cafes, etc., but it gets more difficult once you are out of the city. Last year, we took Charlie to Kyoto. He was allowed on the bullet train so long as he was in a carry case, and we found one dog-friendly hotel (with a hefty extra charge), but there were really no dog-friendly cafes, even in the dog-friendly hotel and adjacent shopping center, so we ended up eating takeout and room service. All of the temples were also a no. We still had fun walking around, but the experience made us wary of trying other outings. I was absolutely amazed to read the thread that started on PF the other day with tips for walking dogs in shopping centers and stores. We will be moving to France next year, and France is a very dog-friendly place, so I am filing those tips away for future use!


The sad fact is as young Korean couples forgo having children, they've taken to dogs to fill the void. Businesses are aware of that and have adjusted to capitalize on the growing market of pet owners. I'd say the general attitude towards animals in Korea has improved greatly since I was stationed here in the late 90s. This definitely be nifits us as we're able to take Happy many places. She still can't enter historical buildings/sites and won't be able to hike some of the national parks, but hey, it's the same in the USA. The jury is still out on train travel.

France will be good.


----------



## CharlietheToy (Oct 20, 2021)

I think the situation here may be similar - lots of young couples wheeling around strollers fully of tiny dogs. Just in our neighborhood, there are two pet shops catering to those kinds of buyers (makes me crazy!)


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Chuseok

Happy spent the Chuseok holiday at her grandma's house in Chuncheon. Chuseok is like the Korean Thanksgiving. Happy did nothing out of the ordinary, just lots of morning and evening walks with family and her cousin @Mizz .
I don't what it is about these river crossings, but Happy thinks they're so much fun. They're making improvements to the area and recently installed these steps. Happy recognized the change and insisted we cross immediately. My son and niece shared Happy's enthusiasm.









Now for the long slow slog home in the post holiday traffic.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I can see why! Looks like fun! I want to cross the river too!


----------



## CharlietheToy (Oct 20, 2021)

Happy's smile gives me courage as we plan our move to France! Last week, I think we made a mistake getting too caught up and intense about cleaning up our apartment for viewing - Charlie was affected and had his first "mistake" (actually deliberate) in the house in more than a year. Luckily, we think we found a buyer, in which case life can go back to normal for a few months before we launch into end-stage packing and throwing away. We'll have to remember to stay calm and remember to take lots of fetch breaks (probably good for humans as well as dog!). We're probably going to end up shipping our stuff and then staying on here for another month to take care of some existing commitments. So we'll be living in an almost empty apartment for a while, but you've shown the way for that as well!


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

CharlietheToy said:


> Happy's smile gives me courage as we plan our move to France! Last week, I think we made a mistake getting too caught up and intense about cleaning up our apartment for viewing - Charlie was affected and had his first "mistake" (actually deliberate) in the house in more than a year. Luckily, we think we found a buyer, in which case life can go back to normal for a few months before we launch into end-stage packing and throwing away. We'll have to remember to stay calm and remember to take lots of fetch breaks (probably good for humans as well as dog!). We're probably going to end up shipping our stuff and then staying on here for another month to take care of some existing commitments. So we'll be living in an almost empty apartment for a while, but you've shown the way for that as well!


We downsized our stuff by 40% before we left Virginia and still had too much. We ended up giving away a TV, bed and other miscellaneous stuff after it arrived. Our US and Korean home are roughly the same size, but here there's only one living/family room and one dining room.
Anyway, what medical stuff do you have to do with Charlie in preparation for France? I'm sure he'll fly in cabin with you. Once your in Europe, travel opportunities will be wide open. Try not to stress too much.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Happy must stop traffic! Such a handsome guy. He’s got a (play) bow down, lol.


----------



## CharlietheToy (Oct 20, 2021)

Happy'sDad said:


> We downsized our stuff by 40% before we left Virginia and still had too much. We ended up giving away a TV, bed and other miscellaneous stuff after it arrived. Our US and Korean home are roughly the same size, but here there's only one living/family room and one dining room.
> Anyway, what medical stuff do you have to do with Charlie in preparation for France? I'm sure he'll fly in cabin with you. Once your in Europe, travel opportunities will be wide open. Try not to stress too much.


I'm afraid that's going to happen to us as well (the too much stuff problem). My husband is a packrat. Like many Japanese, he believes that anything that might have any conceivable future use must be saved ("mottainai" in Japanese). We're already planning to convert half the garage in the new house into a storage space! Charlie will be able to fly in the cabin - it's one of the reasons we decided to get a small dog this time. He turned out to be a pretty tall toy, but we found an approved carry case with a flexible top and he still fits in there. The medical stuff is not too much of a problem - we had to have him microchipped before his last rabies shot and we will need to get a veterinary certificate just before we go. Once we arrive in the EU, he can get a "Pet Passport" that will allow him to cross EU borders freely. We are also traveling with parrots, which is much more complicated.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

CharlietheToy said:


> We are also traveling with parrots, which is much more complicated.


I feel like this requires further elaboration. And photos.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

CharlietheToy said:


> We are also traveling with parrots, which is much more complicated.


And I thought it was hard enough travelling interstate here in the US with one parrot for hurricane evacuations... I was always worried we were going to be asked for a health certificate for him.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Poodle people who are relocating abroad are living my dream! I’ve learned a lot of phrases in Korean from my SoKo habit. Concur that Extraordinary Attorney Woo, is so worth watching. My grandson is at the high functioning spectrum of ADS. (Thankfully he can express love). I am looking forward to trying Korean food. We have more than a few restaurants in Houston. Any suggestions for dishes that are slam dunks for the uninitiated?


----------



## CharlietheToy (Oct 20, 2021)

Liz said:


> I feel like this requires further elaboration. And photos.












I don't want to highjack Happy's thread, but here's a shot of Lucky, our African Grey. At ten, she is our youngster - we also have a 30-year old Dusky Pionus named after Tommy Lasorda and a 26-year old cockatiel named Oliver. Lucky and Tommy are both on the endangered species lists, so they both need CITES export and import permits (they were both captive-bred). Oliver doesn't need a CITES permit, but we need to find a way to put a leg band on him for purposes of the veterinary certificates. Entirely apart from the CITES rules, the EU rules on bringing birds in are very complicated because of Avian Flu concerns, but it looks like we will be able to do a 30-day home isolation on both ends of the journey, with a vet check 48 hours before departure, and avoid quarantine. We are going to meet with the Animal Quarantine folks on Friday to confirm everything. The CITES permits on the Japan side are also underway. So far, so good, but particularly with the older birds, we want to be very careful. They are pretty resilient, though - after the earthquake/nuclear accident in 2011, we drove with Oliver and Tommy (and our dog at the time) all the way from Tokyo to Kyoto and smuggled them into a hotel there. To avoid the hotel cleaning staff, they spent their days at my husband's office at Kyoto University, also not exactly legit. Weirdly, they all seemed to enjoy the experience. The photos of Happy skipping across the stone bridges in Korea remind me of that trip - they have similar bridges across the river in Kyoto and our dog also thought they were wonderful.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for the explanation. You've got quite a crew! How does Charlie get on with the birds?


CharlietheToy said:


> Weirdly, they all seemed to enjoy the experience.


Interesting. Any theories as to why?


----------



## CharlietheToy (Oct 20, 2021)

Liz said:


> Thanks for the explanation. You've got quite a crew! How does Charlie get on with the birds?
> 
> Interesting. Any theories as to why?


Charlie is pretty good with the birds, although he gets jealous when the parrot comes out to eat a morning snack on her parrot tree (bits of cheese or scrambled egg, etc.) and we have to make sure he gets some as well. Charlie is still young - not yet two - and a little boisterous, so we are very careful. Our old dog Cherry was a sheepdog, and while she also jumped up trying to steal Lucky's snacks as a puppy, she really had no prey drive and became completely reliable once she matured. Lucky used to tease Cherry, calling her in my voice or scolding her in my husband's voice. On more than one occasion, she scolded her loudly enough to summon us and let us know that Cherry was up on the dining table, where Lucky knew she should not be. But Lucky would also share her snacks with the dog, deliberately tossing down bits for Cherry. They had a very interesting relationship, and I am curious to see how things develop with Charlie. (Lucky is working on her "Charlie," although we also still hear "Cherry, come!" once in a while.) Tommy also has morning snacks but she (we realized that naming her after Tommy Lasorda might have been a mistake when she suddenly laid an egg at the age of 11) eats on the table on a placemat, so Charlie can't see her and isn't bothered as much. On one occasion where Charlie stood on his hind legs looking over the table to see what she was doing, Tommy ran over and beaked him on the nose. Tommy is very confident of her status as Senior Bird and Charlie seems to respect that.

I really don't know why the birds enjoyed their trip to Kyoto, but after that, we started taking them along when we visited our old weekend house. We had always left them home, thinking the one-hour drive would be too stressful, but especially after the earthquake, we felt safer taking them with us and they never minded. I am hoping that experience of going into their travel cases and being exposed to different sounds and vibration will be helpful on this next trip as well.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

CharlietheToy said:


> View attachment 497386
> 
> 
> I don't want to highjack Happy's thread, but here's a shot of Lucky, our African Grey. At ten, she is our youngster - we also have a 30-year old Dusky Pionus named after Tommy Lasorda and a 26-year old cockatiel named Oliver. Lucky and Tommy are both on the endangered species lists, so they both need CITES export and import permits (they were both captive-bred). Oliver doesn't need a CITES permit, but we need to find a way to put a leg band on him for purposes of the veterinary certificates. Entirely apart from the CITES rules, the EU rules on bringing birds in are very complicated because of Avian Flu concerns, but it looks like we will be able to do a 30-day home isolation on both ends of the journey, with a vet check 48 hours before departure, and avoid quarantine. We are going to meet with the Animal Quarantine folks on Friday to confirm everything. The CITES permits on the Japan side are also underway. So far, so good, but particularly with the older birds, we want to be very careful. They are pretty resilient, though - after the earthquake/nuclear accident in 2011, we drove with Oliver and Tommy (and our dog at the time) all the way from Tokyo to Kyoto and smuggled them into a hotel there. To avoid the hotel cleaning staff, they spent their days at my husband's office at Kyoto University, also not exactly legit. Weirdly, they all seemed to enjoy the experience. The photos of Happy skipping across the stone bridges in Korea remind me of that trip - they have similar bridges across the river in Kyoto and our dog also thought they were wonderful.


They have these bird cafés in Korea we're you can visit with varieties of parrots and parakeets. My son loves them and pesterrs me for a bird. He doesn't seem to grasp that many of them will out live me and would be with him until he's middle-aged. I do not envy you in having to move internationally with birds.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

@CharlietheToy I love the image of your multispecies family packed into the car, birdcages stacked in the rear window, zipping around the Japanese countryside. What a joy to watch and learn about your animals through their relationships with each other. Anecdotally, I hear it's always the birds who rule the household. I imagine it's largely out of fear, but the ability to mete out eggs and cheese must cement the hierarchy. If you are inclined, I would love a thread on your adventures.


----------



## CharlietheToy (Oct 20, 2021)

Happy'sDad said:


> They have these bird cafés in Korea we're you can visit with varieties of parrots and parakeets. My son loves them and pesterrs me for a bird. He doesn't seem to grasp that many of them will out live me and would be with him until he's middle-aged. I do not envy you in having to move internationally with birds.


If you're going to have to move internationally again, it might be difficult to have a bird. We had no idea what we were getting into way back when. Leaving aside international travel concerns, our first birds were simple little parakeets, and they were really wonderful pets, just as interesting and engaging as our bigger birds in their own way. We got our parakeets as chicks and finished the handfeeding so they were very tame. Our most long-lived parakeet lived for 15 years. Lucky will probably outlive us, which is a concern. We had always wanted an African Grey but had decided "no," both because of the outliving issue and because we didn't want to support the bird trade. But then one day we walked into a pet shop to buy some dog food, and there was a six-month old Lucky - she fell madly in love with husband at first sight and that was that. She's a lovely creature, so I can't regret it, but it's a big responsibility. She's also very entertaining. In addition to teasing dogs, she mimics all of our household devices from the microwave to the doorbell, whistles arias from Mozart, hiccups, sneezes, laughs hysterically and responds to all questions with a firm "No" (in my daughter's voice) - I think she must pick up on the upward intonation.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

‘I think I would rather visit a bird in a cafe than own one. At this point because of longevity issues. My brother and his wife brought a love bird back from Australia, and he lived so long he could have gotten a drivers license! He was way down from parrot life expectancy!

Happy’s Dad, years ago I read a book called “The Man Who Ate Everything” by Jeffrey Steingarten. He had accepted a food critics column byline from a prestigious magazine and vowed to be fair and try everything. Kimchi gave him pause, hard pass. I really want to try Korean food, fermented cabbage would not necessarily be a dealbreaker for me. It eventually wasn’t for him. I really would appreciate some suggestions. Why haven’t Americans thought of Hangover Soup?!! I would love soup for breakfast, not a fan of eggs, cereal, pancakes, the usual fare. All the noodles like so delish, a bit messy with chopsticks.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Mfmst said:


> I really want to try Korean food, fermented cabbage would not necessarily be a dealbreaker for me. It eventually wasn’t for him. I really would appreciate some suggestions.


If I recall correctly, you're in or near Houston. There's a huge Korean population there with all the amenities that go with. Google H Mart Houston. There are three location in Houston. We've been to the ones at Bellaire Blvd and Blalock Rd. You'll find multiple Korean restaurants in the same shopping centers. It's been a while, so I can't recommend a particular one. Anyway, you can't go wrong with Korean BBQ. You'll get a sampling of side dishes, which will mostly be a variety of Kimchi. Happy gives a big paws up for Samgapsal (pork belly) and Galbi (beef ribs). If you want soup and can handle a little spice, look for a tofu place for Soondubu Chigae (soft tofu soup). Once of my favorite soups is Yukgaejang (spicy beef soup). Also try a Korean-Chinese restaurant for JJampbong (spicy seafood noodle soup), Jjajangmyeon (a noodle dish frequently featured in K-dramas), and Tangsuyuk (sweet and sour pork). Korean-Chinese is much different than the typical Chinese food served in N. America and is one of my family's "go-to" menus. Now I'm hungry.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

So are we......


----------



## CharlietheToy (Oct 20, 2021)

Happy'sDad said:


> If I recall correctly, you're in or near Houston. There's a huge Korean population there with all the amenities that go with. Google H Mart Houston. There are three location in Houston. We've been to the ones at Bellaire Blvd and Blalock Rd. You'll find multiple Korean restaurants in the same shopping centers. It's been a while, so I can't recommend a particular one. Anyway, you can't go wrong with Korean BBQ. You'll get a sampling of side dishes, which will mostly be a variety of Kimchi. Happy gives a big paws up for Samgapsal (pork belly) and Galbi (beef ribs). If you want soup and can handle a little spice, look for a tofu place for Soondubu Chigae (soft tofu soup). Once of my favorite soups is Yukgaejang (spicy beef soup). Also try a Korean-Chinese restaurant for JJampbong (spicy seafood noodle soup), Jjajangmyeon (a noodle dish frequently featured in K-dramas), and Tangsuyuk (sweet and sour pork). Korean-Chinese is much different than the typical Chinese food served in N. America and is one of my family's "go-to" menus. Now I'm hungry.


I'm definitely saving this message! Our neighborhood has a huge number of Korean restaurants, but I think my family tends to stick to the usual yakiniku dishes (I'm a vegetarian so staying on the side lines).


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Thank you so much! I’ve been to the H Mart a few times but that was before I became obsessed with K dramas. If you know Houston, we have an incredible restaurant scene and Korean food had not been on my radar. Still seeking the best Italian food… I have no idea what seaweed soup might taste like. Lol, sounds vegan. Bibimbap can be meat based or vegetarian. My SoKo dramas feature that a lot. I love to try new recipes and foods. DH is not so adventurous.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Mfmst said:


> Thank you so much! I’ve been to the H Mart a few times but that was before I became obsessed with K dramas. If you know Houston, we have an incredible restaurant scene and Korean food had not been on my radar. Still seeking the best Italian food… I have no idea what seaweed soup might taste like. Lol, sounds vegan. Bibimbap can be meat based or vegetarian. My SoKo dramas feature that a lot. I love to try new recipes and foods. DH is not so adventurous.


We lived in San Antonio 2014-16 BH (before Happy). There's not much there in the way of Korean restaurants/markets in SA. Austin is slightly better. We we're always envious of Dallas and Houston's numerous Korean eateries and supermarkets. Dallas even had a large 24hr Korean spa - a lot of fun if you've never tried one.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

So Happy and I are siting here at the Starfield Mall playground watching my son, and a young couple just stopped and asked to take selfies with Happy. Of course I said. Happy was a perfect lady as they took turns posing and snapping pics. It's been like that all afternoon.

Happy has been on light duty since injuring her paw last week. She's been cooped up in the house so, now that she's healed up, we brought her out for a little exercise. A couple laps around the mall, dinner at the food court and now relaxing in the cool evening breeze by the playground, I know someone will sleep well tonight.

On edit: Some kid at the playground had a toy that sounded just like Happy's Giggle Ball. She went on high alert.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Elephant Rock

Happy spent her Saturday exlporing
the trails of Hwanggeumsan Mountain with family and friends. The main attraction at this popular coastal hiking location is a rock formation known as Elephant Rock. With a little imagination you can make out the elephant. Happy had a good time navigating rock obstacles and enjoying the beautiful scenery. As always, Happy made many friends, taking time out for selfies and pics with fellow hikers. The cooler fall weather is setting in, so Happy is hoping for more Hiking adventures in the coming weeks.


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

The ROK Tourism Minestry needs to hire Happy (and her photographer). Most awesome pics, once again!


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Miki said:


> The ROK Tourism Minestry needs to hire Happy (and her photographer). Most awesome pics, once again!


Many people tell my wife we should create a Happy vlog. There's a SPOO in Busan named Sawol with a YouTube channel who is famous throughout the RoK. I don't think I have the talent or time to pull something like that off. I do thunk Happy would generate quite the following.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

She definitely would!


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

Wonderful photos. Love seeing Happy and the kids hiking. They must have had a great time.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I saw the elephant! Also see the opportunity for a Happy channel on YouTube ($$$). Happy in the Land of Morning Calm sells itself. Just saying. Happy trails😎🐩


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

What's happening today? Stay tuned...


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Two Poodles to the top.

So yesterday we took the Poodles for a little hike to the top of Goryongsan Mountain, about 15 minutes for our house. Mizz the TPOO and her mommy have been visiting, so they've been joining in on all the fun. Not much to say other than the weather was perfect and the views spectacular. We enjoyed lunch at the summit before heading down and on to our next adventure.

_










































_


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

After burning of lots of calories we decide to replace them at this awesome traditionally designed bakery near Suwon. Poodles welcomed!


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

After filling our bellies with bakery for dinner, we set off to walk the Suwon city wall. There was a cultural event going on at the time so the streets were packed. 




















































Needless to say, we had a couple of pooped out Poodles that night.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Daddy had to go to work. Happy got to go for a nice walk.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Today. More coming.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

It's 10:40PM here and we just got home. Happy had a big day. I'll post some pics in our morning. Happy says "good night all."


----------



## Looniesense (Jul 10, 2021)

Goodnight Happy. Looking forward to seeing the latest adventure pictures.


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

More beautiful places! How fun to see. I’m sure Happy is exhausted!


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Saturday we Happy joined us at the Cheongsan Arboretum to view the pink grass that come into season this time of year. Dogs allowed, we met several MPOOs and a 4yo male SPOO.







Unfortunately the pinkness of the grass failed to show in my pics. Happy doesn't seem to mind as she patiently poses.






























Happy successfully navigated the maze from beginning...








to end.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Next we drove 30 minutes south to Kkotji Beach to watch the sun set.








Too many people to let Happy off leash, but she still enjoyed the smells and crisp beach air.



















































Happy had a good day...


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I love the pictures of your excursions. The green in your pictures took me by surprise. Since parts of South Korea get cold enough to operate ski areas in winter, I keep forgetting that it's at roughly the same latitude as Washington DC.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

cowpony said:


> I love the pictures of your excursions. The green in your pictures took me by surprise. Since parts of South Korea get cold enough to operate ski areas in winter, I keep forgetting that it's at roughly the same latitude as Washington DC.


The weather is nearly identical to N. VA. Of course it gets colder with elevation. The coldest I've ever been was near the DMZ 23 years ago. It was 3 degrees celsius when we left the coast last night.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Happy'sDad said:


> Happy had a good day...


Happy _is_ a good day!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

What beautiful pink grass - I never heard of such a thing before and love it. And the sunset photos at the beach aaahhhh, gorgeous. Thank you as always for sharing. Beautiful Happy's interest in her surroundings and her adaptability make everything even better.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Ginko trees


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Happy'sDad said:


> Ginko trees
> View attachment 499590
> View attachment 499591
> View attachment 499592


There are some of those around here used in landscape plantings. I've often wondered where they were from (native).


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

94Magna_Tom said:


> There are some of those around here used in landscape plantings. I've often wondered where they were from (native).


Gingko trees are native to China.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Beautiful day for a stroll around the lake.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

A stop at Wooz bakery to replace lost calories.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Happy'sDad said:


> View attachment 500178


That's a fancy dog house!


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

94Magna_Tom said:


> That's a fancy dog house!


It would make an awesome doghouse.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Magical Night







youtube.com


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Wow that is a serious refuelling station. Happy looks very pleased with the decision!


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

BennieJets said:


> Wow that is a serious refuelling station. Happy looks very pleased with the decision!


Refueling station? This is at a local riverside park. It's a ten minute animation projected against a hill from sunset to 10pm. Nice for the kiddos.









서이연


평택내리문화공원 Magical Night ✔ 'Magical Night'는 상설 미디어 아트 공원이며 남녀노소 누구나 즐길 수 있는 콘텐츠로 '미디어 아트' 영상과 '깨비와 달이가 모험을 떠나는 이야기'로 구성되어 있다. ✔ 배경 - 팽성읍 내리 '도깨비 터' 설화를 각색하여 '깨비와 달이의 대모험'으로 재탄생 ✔ 운영시간 - 장소:...




www.facebook.com


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Happy'sDad said:


> Refueling station? This is at a local riverside park. It's a ten minute animation projected against a hill from sunset to 10pm. Nice for the kiddos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was commenting on your comment “replacing lost calories” 🙃😉


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

BennieJets said:


> I was commenting on your comment “replacing lost calories” 🙃😉


Oh. I got it now.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Happy'sDad said:


> One pooped out Poodle.


Happy had quite a day! I am really enjoying your photos, by the way.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Always enjoy your Happy adventures. I am a serious SoKo movie and TV addict. I should consider Korean online lessons, because I have so many words and phrases down pat. The alphabet is daunting and I still can’t figure out personal name pronunciation from the subtitles. I wept at the Halloween Itaewon disaster, which killed 158 young people in a crowd crush. Beyond sad. Sent condolences to the Korean Consulate here.


----------

